# My Moebius 2001 Orion Space Clipper



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I've been a roll lately and finished up this Orion clipper today. It is a fairly simple kit but very nice and from my favorite scifi movie ever which I saw in Cinemascope the summer of 1968 when it was released. It blew me away in Cinemascope, it spread across three screens as I recall, and likely had a great influence on why I pursued my career. I added the Acreation decals because it just wouldn't be right without the Pan Am logo.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

What a beauty.:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

So sharp!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

What a nice buildup. The decalling and detailling came out very well.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Bob, that did turn out nice. You are right it does look good with the Pan AM decals. I also like what you did with the different shades on the panels.
Nice job.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone but for those who don't know, the panel shading is the decals that are included in the kit. They cover a fair amount of the surface. That said however, putting those kit decals on was a real pain. They did not want to move at all. I would try to slide them into the correct position and they would barely move. I applied more water to the surface before applying the decals and they still did not want to move. One of the cargo bay decals on the top broke into three pieces while trying to move it and I didn't get it exactly back together again. The Pan Am decals from Acreation were normal and I had no trouble moving them into position.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Impressive, _most_ impressive. Your powers are now complete!

Kudos! :thumbsup:

hal9001-


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Very nice!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I made that model in the Seventies... but for some reason it didn't come out as EXCELLENT as yours did!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> I made that model in the Seventies... but for some reason it didn't come out as EXCELLENT as yours did!!!:thumbsup:


This was a totally new set of molds unique to Moebius as I understand it. If you built the Aurora it was definitely different as I had the Aurora and might still have it in a box somewhere. It had engine details when you removed the tail cone which this one does not. Overall this is a better model but there are some big differences. I am very pleased with it as I never removed the tail cone anyway once I had it built.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Very nice work. I passed on this kit as it lacked the correct decals. Plus I have a stack of the Airfix kit already (which does have Pan Am decals)


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

What a really beautiful build! 

Jim


----------

